
Those Bashing Smart Locks Have Forgotten How Easy It Is to Pick Regular Ones - peterwallhead
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/those-bashing-smart-locks-have-forgotten-how-easy-it-is-to-pick-regular-ones/
======
whenchamenia
The average lock is easy to pick, but the average smart-lock does not even try
to get the physical aspect of security right. Its much worse than it seems.

